# Toonami



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

I wanted to discuss Toonami. For those of you who don't know, it's a television block that airs anime and cartoons on late night adult swim on Saturday nights/Sunday mornings. During commercials, a robot named TOM comes out and reviews games or gives speeches about life and such. The block also airs music videos.
Right now, airing on Toonami is: Bleach, Naruto, Soul Eater, Thundercats, Sym-Bionic Titan, Eureka Seven, Tenchi Muyo GXP, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Cowboy Bebop, and Inuyasha.
This weekend they are going to air the movie Evangelion 1.11: You Are (Not) Alone

Does anyone watch Toonami? What do you think of it? Do you think its not as good as it used to be?
Are you interested in the new TOM 5.0 who will be the next TOM in April?


----------



## Teal (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought they ended that years ago.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Toonami died in 2008. In 2012, as an April fools joke, Adult Swim aired Toonami for a night. And the internet basically went crazy and demanded Toonami's return. In May 2012, Toonami returned to television and airs on Adult Swim every Saturday night.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I wanted to discuss Toonami. For those of you who don't know, it's a television block that airs anime and cartoons on late night adult swim on Saturday nights/Sunday mornings. During commercials, a robot named TOM comes out and reviews games or gives speeches about life and such. The block also airs music videos.
> Right now, airing on Toonami is: Bleach, Naruto, Soul Eater, Thundercats, Sym-Bionic Titan, Eureka Seven, Tenchi Muyo GXP, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Cowboy Bebop, and Inuyasha.
> This weekend they are going to air the movie Evangelion 1.11: You Are (Not) Alone
> 
> ...



I really like _Toonami._ So much so that despite there being an older thread about it on the forums, I'll go ahead and talk about it here.

 The problem is that first of all, some series that they've aired have already gotten some serious air-play on _Adult Swim_. When one does a little research, many classic _Toonami _shows are stuck in licensing hell.

The other thing is, despite the fact that it's shown on the weekend, the truth of the matter is that the schedule is severely impractical if one needs to get up the next day and get stuff done. 

I was _extremely_ happy when _Tenchi Muyo GXP_ was announced, I didn't have a problem with its original schedule. I even wrote the date on my calendar!
Then my worst nightmare happened: it got unceremoniously bumped to later and later times. No warnings, just me swearing at the TV.
I did my research and the show doesn't have that bad of ratings. Yet, there it was, or wasn't.
_Toonami_, why are you trying to make me hate you?

Fine. I sacrificed _Thundercats_ and _Sym-Biotic Titan_, get some shut-eye and watch it at like, what 4:00AM without Daylight-savings? This proved highly impractical. Now I'm watching GXP online (weekly, on par with the TV schedule) because there's nowhere in the house that I can watch TV at 4:00AM in peace.

And I still wanna watch_ Sym-Biotic Titan_ and_ Thundercats._

Thankfully, Daylight-Savings Time began again, so maybe I'll get back on track and maybe find out more on this new _TOM_.

I just hope that _ Sym-Biotic Titan_ and_ Thundercats _restart again once they end, because I've never had a real chance to watch them when they first aired. Or else I'm gonna have to create a thread on where to watch 'em for free or something before I consider purchasing the DVDs.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Sym-Bionic Titan finished its run and has started reairing already. Also, its never had a DVD release, sadly.
Also, GXP was considered a ratings killer on the block. It didn't really get horrible ratings, but there was a sharp decline between Bleach and Tenchi Muyo GXP in ratings that required its movement down the block. Tenchi Muyo GXP is the worst of the Tenchi series as far as I know, but its still a fun show to watch nonetheless. I didn't know there was another Toonami thread. Thanks for alerting me and I apologize for creating this thread then. xD
You ought' to try and find a way to record the shows, or perhaps just try and stay up all Saturday nights/Sunday mornings. Though DVR is most preferrable.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't have cable, and even if I did I wouldn't bother to tune in, or even DVR it. The old Toonami has given me many fond memories and shaped in a large way my entertainment and music preferences to this day...but I don't think I could recapture the way the block made me feel in high school now. Those days are over for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Sym-Bionic Titan finished its run and has started reairing already. Also, its never had a DVD release, sadly.
> Also, GXP was considered a ratings killer on the block. It didn't really get horrible ratings, but there was a sharp decline between Bleach and Tenchi Muyo GXP in ratings that required its movement down the block. Tenchi Muyo GXP is the worst of the Tenchi series as far as I know, but its still a fun show to watch nonetheless. I didn't know there was another Toonami thread. Thanks for alerting me and I apologize for creating this thread then. xD
> You ought' to try and find a way to record the shows, or perhaps just try and stay up all Saturday nights/Sunday mornings. Though DVR is most preferrable.



Yeah, I know. My family has the base-line digital cable package and recording stuff on DVD may or may not work on my machines (trust me I've tried). As you know_, GXP_ is a spin-off, so I never thought of it as a series that would surpass the originals... _But it's so hilarious!!_

Here's that old thread in case you're interested. Come to think of it, it wasn't really a discussion thread to begin with. It just ended up that way.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/120804-Who-s-watching-Toonami-tonight?highlight=Toonami


BTW, how many _Sym-biotic Titan_ episodes have been given since re-starting?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, after airing all 20? episodes, I think Sym-Bionic has aired like the first 3 again. I'm not sure. I quit watching it once Titan once it started reairing.
That old thread is too old I think to post in? I don't know....I'd need to recheck the rules. Perhaps, since this is already here, I'll just stick with this. Nice to see interest in Deadman and Casshern though.
I bought Casshern Sins on DVD a few days ago.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 16, 2013)

i like the old toonami XD
with samurai jack (no anime but is japanese culture), pokemon, teen titans (same), love hina too (canceled for hot escene XD) and trigun XD
only old school


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

I get what you're saying. Trigun didn't air on Toonami, I think, except for the April Fools night though, but I get what you're saying.
Also, check guys, check this new Toonami promo for Evangelion 1.11 that the Toonami guys made! Evangelion 1.11 You Are (Not) Alone airing this Saturday.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0E2IiiwpoX4


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

New Toonami is, for the most part, total crap.

Naruto and Bleach are two of the worst animes I've ever seen.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2013)

cowboy bebop is the only show on that worth watching. and that was from the old adult swim late night block, and TOONAMI was on in the afternoon and had dragon ball z and fucking sailor moon. such a decline in quality, i dont even bother anymore. i mean, tenchi muyo GXP is the worst show on the planet, its like hey we photocopied this character from a completely different annymay but look now he has a spaceship and ZANY ADVENTURES.

nobody remember the fine shows moltar hosted


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2013)

The new Toonami came as a huge upset. It's a severe disappointment altogether - It's not most nights of the week, it doesn't play almost any of the classic shows, it plays late, and the line-up they _did_ choose to go with was just 99% Adult Swim as it stood at that time. Rendering calling it 'Toonami' fucking pointless altogether, because they were only playing like 1 or 2 new shows.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 16, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The new Toonami came as a huge upset. It's a severe disappointment altogether - It's not most nights of the week, it doesn't play almost any of the classic shows, it plays late, and the line-up they _did_ choose to go with was just 99% Adult Swim as it stood at that time. Rendering calling it 'Toonami' fucking pointless altogether, because they were only playing like 1 or 2 new shows.



Part of this is because Toonami is run on a shoestring budget. I remember lots of talk when the block first relaunched about how ratings were going to dictate how many videos, bumpers, reviews, etc. were going to be made for the block. I assume the only way for Toonami to expand to other nights is for it to get killer ratings - something that anime, with the possible exception of Bleach, generally does not do nowadays.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Also, GXP was considered a ratings killer on the block. It didn't really  get horrible ratings, but there was a sharp decline between Bleach and  Tenchi Muyo GXP in ratings that required its movement down the block.  Tenchi Muyo GXP is the worst of the Tenchi series as far as I know, but  its still a fun show to watch nonetheless.



I can't believe the expectations of _Toonami_ to compare ratings  from _Bleach_, one of the hottest and long-running anime -for better or worse- in the last  couple of years vs._ Tenchi Muyo GXP_, a 10+ year-old spin-off that only a  select group of individuals know about and that it's now getting US  airplay. _Of course_ the ratings between them are gonna be night and day!



Battlechili1 said:


> Well, after airing all 20? episodes, I think  Sym-Bionic has aired like the first 3 again. I'm not sure. I quit  watching it once Titan once it started reairing.
> That old thread is too old I think to post in? I don't know....I'd need  to recheck the rules. Perhaps, since this is already here, I'll just  stick with this. Nice to see interest in Deadman and Casshern though.
> I bought Casshern Sins on DVD a few days ago.



Thanks for the _Sym-biotic Titan_ heads-up.

About posting on old threads, due to rules change not so long ago, it's all good as long as it's on topic and relevancy. The mods might be the judge. 6 months is not old compared to some necros that I've seen.
But I think that starting a new thread was a good call.



Azure said:


> cowboy bebop is the only show on that worth watching. and that was from the old adult swim late night block, and TOONAMI was on in the afternoon and had dragon ball z and fucking sailor moon. such a decline in quality, i dont even bother anymore. i mean, tenchi muyo GXP is the worst show on the planet, its like hey we photocopied this character from a completely different annymay but look now he has a spaceship and ZANY ADVENTURES.
> 
> nobody remember the fine shows moltar hosted



I may not be an anime connoisseur, but I disagree with you over_ GXP_, despite the grain of truth in your comment. The show is fun. It's not serious. There are a bunch of anime to fill that 'serious' void. Granted it's not perfect, but that's another topic.

Moltar's shows? Like...

- original _Space Ghost _episodes?
- original _Superman_ episodes?
- original _Birdman_ episodes?
_- The Herculoids?
- the Impossibles?
- Robotech?
- Voltron?
- _the butchered and incomplete_ Sailor Moon series?
- original ThunderCats?
- The Real Adentures of Jonny Quest?_

There are more, but these are the ones that I remember/watched. Except _Sailor Moon_. I waited for that "girly" show to be over so I could watch _Robotech._ 

Moltar was cool! I didn't understand a thing he was saying at the time, but he was still an impressive host! So was that little satellite!

Oh, man! I gotta look for a certain early_ Toonami_ song now, the one given while the satellite flew around!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Part of this is because Toonami is run on a shoestring budget. I remember lots of talk when the block first relaunched about how ratings were going to dictate how many videos, bumpers, reviews, etc. were going to be made for the block. I assume the only way for Toonami to expand to other nights is for it to get killer ratings - something that anime, with the possible exception of Bleach, generally does not do nowadays.



This is why they should have never brought it back, because they clearly weren't prepared to make it _good_, and haven't even begun to attempt to do so, it seems.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> New Toonami is, for the most part, total crap.
> 
> Naruto and Bleach are two of the worst animes I've ever seen.


I agree on Bleach. But Naruto? I kind of like it. It's not as bad as I thought it'd be. But what about the other shows? Eureka Seven, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Inuyasha, and Soul Eater are awesome.



Azure said:


> cowboy bebop is the only show on that worth watching. and that was from the old adult swim late night block, and TOONAMI was on in the afternoon and had dragon ball z and fucking sailor moon. such a decline in quality, i dont even bother anymore. i mean, tenchi muyo GXP is the worst show on the planet, its like hey we photocopied this character from a completely different annymay but look now he has a spaceship and ZANY ADVENTURES.
> 
> nobody remember the fine shows moltar hosted


Cowboy Bebop bores me.



Lastdirewolf said:


> The new Toonami came as a huge upset. It's a severe disappointment altogether - It's not most nights of the week, it doesn't play almost any of the classic shows, it plays late, and the line-up they _did_ choose to go with was just 99% Adult Swim as it stood at that time. Rendering calling it 'Toonami' fucking pointless altogether, because they were only playing like 1 or 2 new shows.


No new shows? Before Toonami returned, ASA only aired one new show in 2011: Durarara!!
Toonami in 2012: Deadman Wonderland, Casshern Sins, Samurai Seven, (for this sake I'm only naming shows never to air on Adult Swim), and Tenchi Muyo GXP. Also, that's quite a few new shows.
Toonami in 2013: Soul Eater, so far.
It IS Toonami because it has TOM, reviews of video games, music videos, toonam bumps, toonami style shows (Soul Eater, Bleach, Naruto, FMA:Brotherhood, Inuyasha, and, due to being a Tenchi show, Tenchi Muyo GXP). This new Toonami made Adult Swim fun to watch again.
Also, Evangelion 1.11 tonight is going to be awesome.
Also, the budget for toonami is said to probably go up if it gets good ratings, and Toonami ratings have been amazing lately, going so far as to get 4 shows in the millions one night.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Cowboy Bebop bores me.


this is because you aint got no swag. and its very unlike most other animes. nobody is a hero, has a super power, all the cool people die or go away gradually, and in the end you are left with ashes and no hope. just my style. that and the soundtrack is the bees knees.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> No new shows? Before Toonami returned, ASA only aired one new show in 2011: Durarara!!
> Toonami in 2012: Deadman Wonderland, Casshern Sins, Samurai Seven, (for this sake I'm only naming shows never to air on Adult Swim), and Tenchi Muyo GXP. Also, that's quite a few new shows.
> Toonami in 2013: Soul Eater, so far.



I find it imperative to mention that you did not read my post correctly at all, and that Cowboy Bebop is one of the best animes made.

Since you didn't read my post, I'll inform you on what I was talking about:
Toonami when it first came back, only had 2 new shows. Both of which were 'meh' at best. 
It wasn't until several months later than they added 4 or 5 new shows, but they didn't bring out the classic shows a lot of people wanted to watch. They've just been pumping the same shit they have been for years, with some okay animes filling the time slots. 

As a side note: I heard that they were bringing One Piece this year, but the episodes were ridiculously edited, and the English voice-acting was terrible when it was first released in English. So I really hope they're going to be playing it with subs, or re-dubbing with less-retarded sounding voices, and that they don't edit the show, because there's a lot of subtly missed with those edits.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

I see. I'm sorry for misreading that.
Yep, One Piece is coming back, and don't worry, One Piece has been redubbed. The first dub was done by 4kids, who most anime fans hate. The new dub is by Funimation. They haven't confirmed which dub they will air, however they almost certainly won't air it subbed and Toonami is buddy buddy with Funimation, so it's likely it'll be the new, much better Funimation dub.

EDIT:


Azure said:


> this is because you aint got no swag. and its very unlike most other animes. nobody is a hero, has a super power, all the cool people die or go away gradually, and in the end you are left with ashes and no hope. just my style. that and the soundtrack is the bees knees.


Cowboy Bebop has a great storyline, and excellent characters/characterization, a fitting soundtrack, great animation, a great dub, and the last two episodes were epic.
But.
Cowboy Bebop would have been much better if it was much shorter. 26 episodes is too much. Most of the episodes were adventures that don't continue the story.
I want story out of my anime.
And the story episodes are few and far between in Cowboy Bebop.
That's what bugs me.
Plus I don't care too much for the art, and I didn't enjoy the soundtrack.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I see. I'm sorry for misreading that.
> Yep, One Piece is coming back, and don't worry, One Piece has been redubbed. The first dub was done by 4kids, who most anime fans hate. The new dub is by Funimation. They haven't confirmed which dub they will air, however they almost certainly won't air it subbed and Toonami is buddy buddy with Funimation, so it's likely it'll be the new, much better Funimation dub.



4kids dubbed the first 1/4th of the show, so Funimation is likely having a blast re-doing it all. The voice acting matters a lot, but what they edit out or leave in matters a hell of a lot more, and playing the side-story arcs is going to be a big disappointment too, because some of them will go on for _months_, and still not effect the main storyline at all.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 4kids dubbed the first 1/4th of the show, so Funimation is likely having a blast re-doing it all. The voice acting matters a lot, but what they edit out or leave in matters a hell of a lot more, and playing the side-story arcs is going to be a big disappointment too, because some of them will go on for _months_, and still not effect the main storyline at all.


Well, Funimation has actually already redubbed the quite a bit of the show, I believe. I think you can take a look at it on Hulu. I also think the censorship wasn't done, or at least wasn't done as much as the 4kids one.
So it's all good.
Though the Toonami crew has stated that they aren't sure where they are going to start airing One Piece. They may air it at the beginning, they may not. They seem to be trying to figure that one out. I want them to start from the beginning. I've seen so few of the anime that actually aired on the old Toonami back in the day.
Personally I want to see Yu Yu Hakusho and the original Tenchi Muyo OVA the most out of its old shows.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Cowboy Bebop has a great storyline, and excellent characters/characterization, a fitting soundtrack, great animation, a great dub, and the last two episodes were epic.
> But.
> Cowboy Bebop would have been much better if it was much shorter. 26 episodes is too much. Most of the episodes were adventures that don't continue the story.
> I want story out of my anime.
> ...


so the fact that the story was interspersed throughout the series instead of being all cram packed into a single arc is your beef? do you realize that i really dont consider naruto, one piece, or any of that aniplex crapfest to even qualify as having anything but the same exact story with different faces attached to it? you have horrible taste. 26 episodes was just the right amount of context, character building, and eventual buildup to a fantastic climax. then again you think inuyasha is good anime.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well, Funimation has actually already redubbed the quite a bit of the show, I believe. I think you can take a look at it on Hulu. I also think the censorship wasn't done, or at least wasn't done as much as the 4kids one.
> So it's all good.
> Though the Toonami crew has stated that they aren't sure where they are going to start airing One Piece. They may air it at the beginning, they may not. They seem to be trying to figure that one out. I want them to start from the beginning. I've seen so few of the anime that actually aired on the old Toonami back in the day.
> Personally I want to see Yu Yu Hakusho and the original Tenchi Muyo OVA the most out of its old shows.



Why the hell would they start anywhere else other than the beginning? Yeah there's like 500 episodes, but there are flashbacks in almost every episode to episodes that not only go back into the current arc, but some go back 3, 4, 5, 6 arcs.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Azure said:


> so the fact that the story was interspersed throughout the series instead of being all cram packed into a single arc is your beef? do you realize that i really dont consider naruto, one piece, or any of that aniplex crapfest to even qualify as having anything but the same exact story with different faces attached to it? you have horrible taste. 26 episodes was just the right amount of context, character building, and eventual buildup to a fantastic climax. then again you think inuyasha is good anime.


My favorite anime are Gurren Lagann, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Durarara!!, and Bakemonogatari.
All of those are considered great, and, with the exception of Gurren Lagann, aren't anything at all like the longrunning shonen anime like Naruto and Inuyasha.
What Aniplex suck show are you talking about? Madoka Magica, Durarara!!, and BAkemonogatari are all Aniplex anime. All of which are heavily story focused. And yes, I know Naruto and Inuyasha and One Piece are all low on story. But they make up for it by being fun. Something I don't really get from Cowboy Bebop.

EDIT:


Lastdirewolf said:


> Why the hell would they start anywhere else other than the beginning? Yeah there's like 500 episodes, but there are flashbacks in almost every episode to episodes that not only go back into the current arc, but some go back 3, 4, 5, 6 arcs.


Not sure. I think its the length and the fact that the show aired on Toonami years ago.

EDIT 2: I also really like Neon Genesis Evangelion, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and the Big O.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

@Chili: Naruto is probably one of the worst written anime/manga ever to become famous. There is no piwer curve, there is no likeable characters (besides Rock Lee,) there is no interesting plot behind "I'M FUCKING ANGSTY WAAAH WAAAH WAAAAAAAH!"
It's a horrendous show. It's basically the Twilight of anime. Horribly written, but has a huge fanbase.

Also, Inuyasha isn't much better. It's "We're in love but we can't tell each other for some reason," the show.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

@Ahkmill: I completely understand your issues with those shows. But what about the other shows that come on Toonami? Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Eureka Seven, specifically. And, in the past, what about Casshern Sins and Samurai Seven? Those aired on the block not too terribly long ago.
EDIT: Basically, I can understand people's issues with long running shonen anime. I get that. They can often go up and down in quality, have horrible filler, and can be boring due to lack of story and such. I get that. But the other shows man....They are cool too.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

FMA:B, Eureka Seven, and Cowboy Bebop are great. However, they were never originally from Toonami. Toonami isn't good just because it runs reruns from Adult Swim.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

The fact that Toonami airs good shows is what matters, reruns or not.
It has aired Samurai Seven and Casshern Sins as well, which didn't air on Adult Swim previously, and they were good. Well, Casshern was anyway. Samurai Seven was acceptable.

And what about the Eva 1.11 movie airing tonight?
It's not aired on Adult Swim either, and its amazing.

EDIT: Well, unless they air the same thing over and over and over, like they do with Cowboy Bebop.
Also, aren't we forgetting how amazing Sym-Bionic Titan is, even if its not anime?


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> My favorite anime are Gurren Lagann, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Durarara!!, and Bakemonogatari.
> All of those are considered great, and, with the exception of Gurren Lagann, aren't anything at all like the longrunning shonen anime like Naruto and Inuyasha.
> What Aniplex suck show are you talking about? Madoka Magica, Durarara!!, and BAkemonogatari are all Aniplex anime. All of which are heavily story focused. And yes, I know Naruto and Inuyasha and One Piece are all low on story. But they make up for it by being fun. Something I don't really get from Cowboy Bebop.
> 
> ...


i gotta tell you, i aint watched none of that shit. im not an anime guy really. but i know a good story and compelling characters, pace and plot development. and i gotta say, just looking at some screencaps of those shows, they look pretty cookie cutter. except for gurren langen, which is like gundam wing with pizzazz and a set of balls.

i can also say without any sort of reservation, Neon Genesis Evangelion sucked ass. In every single way. from a long overdrawn pointless story, to one dimensional characters, to its overuse of kanji symbols, to just about everything else. yawn yawn boring boring.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Azure said:


> i gotta tell you, i aint watched none of that shit. im not an anime guy really. but i know a good story and compelling characters, pace and plot development. and i gotta say, just looking at some screencaps of those shows, they look pretty cookie cutter. except for gurren langen, which is like gundam wing with pizzazz and a set of balls.
> 
> i can also say without any sort of reservation, Neon Genesis Evangelion sucked ass. In every single way. from a long overdrawn pointless story, to one dimensional characters, to its overuse of kanji symbols, to just about everything else. yawn yawn boring boring.


They definitely aren't cookie cutter, though at least Puella Magi Madoka Magica seems like that in the beginning of the show, and considering its a magical girl anime, it'd probably look pretty everyday just looking it up. But man it was dark. I only actually saw the first 5 episodes of Evangelion admittedly, and the two rebuild movies, but the rebuild movies are said to fix many of the problems the show had. I've also only seen one episode of Big O. ._. But it's basically like Batman: The Animated Series, but with giant robots. But yeah, Gurren Lagann is indeed amazing.
But yeah, I can see why someone'd have issues with Evangelion. A lot of people do. Especially because of the ending of the show.
Basically I want people to understand though that long-running action shows aren't the only things I like.

Anyways, anyone watching Evangelion 1.11: You Are (Not) Alone, tonight, the first of the rebuild movies?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0E2IiiwpoX4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _Robotech?_











ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Except _Sailor Moon_.* I waited for that "girly" show to be over so I could watch Robotech.*









Azure said:


> iexcept for gurren langen, which is like gundam wing with pizzazz and a set of balls.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Was it something I said?

 I may be assuming here, but just in case, I wrote that little list with question marks at the end of each one because I didn't want to write all the Moltar-era shows like the following example:



> Moltar's shows? Like original _Space Ghost _episodes? The original _Superman_ episodes? The original _Birdman_ episodes?_ The Herculoids?
> 
> _


And so on. I believe writing it in a form of a list gets people's attention (got yours, didn't I?) I wasn't contradicting myself.

If it's something else entirely, would you mind clarifying?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Was it something I said?
> 
> I may be assuming here, but just in case, I wrote that little list with question marks at the end of each one because I didn't want to write all the Moltar-era shows like the following example:
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotech_(TV_series)#Continuing_after_the_original_series


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotech_(TV_series)#Continuing_after_the_original_series




I'm getting that the franchise was mishandled with more misses than hits when with each relaunch. Sorta like _Knight Rider_.

But I was never aware of any of this until a couple of years ago. I've only watched the reruns from the "original" 1985 3-anime mash-up back when it was still on Toonami's roster, circa 1998.

Anything else?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'm getting that the franchise was mishandled with more misses than hits when with each relaunch. Sorta like _Knight Rider_.
> 
> But I was never aware of any of this until a couple of years ago. I've only watched the reruns from the "original" 1985 3-anime mash-up back when it was still on Toonami's roster, circa 1998.
> 
> Anything else?


The fact we never gotten the other Macross shows (7, Frontier, Zero .etc)


----------



## partysmores (Mar 28, 2013)

IGPX is coming to Toonami April 27.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-03-26/toonami-to-re-air-igpx-in-april


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 28, 2013)

IGPX...thought that one bombed for the old Toonami already.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hah, I've never seen IGPX. A Toonami original anime. Wow. Hope its good. Or at least that I like it. I think the show was unpopular back in the day, and Toonami actually couldn't seem to reair it for the longest since somehow they had lost the rights to it or something. But its back now. Yay.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> The fact we never gotten the other Macross shows (7, Frontier, Zero .etc)



They should be added to the "_Dope Anime that Toonami should air_" list.





partysmores said:


> IGPX is coming to Toonami April 27.
> 
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-03-26/toonami-to-re-air-igpx-in-april





Tigercougar said:


> IGPX...thought that one bombed for the old Toonami already.






Battlechili1 said:


> Hah, I've never seen IGPX. A Toonami  original anime. Wow. Hope its good. Or at least that I like it. I think  the show was unpopular back in the day, and Toonami actually couldn't  seem to reair it for the longest since somehow they had lost the rights  to it or something. But its back now. Yay.



Wow, I was just thinking/reminiscing of _IGPX_ today!

I had no idea that it wasn't such a hot item in _Toonami_'s roster. It didn't help that the show was slow sometimes and the characters a little stale.

But I want to watch from the second season onwards. I can't remember why I didn't get to see the ending. Obviously, I didn't get to see any re-runs. Funny, it's not until now that I've gotten curious on how it ended.

I've seen the DVDs for sale for awhile now, but took me by _complete_ surprise when I first saw them.

I still remember the shorts given on the weekdays. Crazy stuff...


_But!..._ I can't shake the feeling that _Toonami_ is stalling by pulling this show out of the dark corners of their hard-drive and back on air.

Also, if it truly did rather bad when originally aired, it'll most likely be re-aired _really_ late or something. I sense another impromptu schedule reshuffling...


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, one of the two Cowboy Bebop episodes was said to likely be replaced by IGPX.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 1, 2013)

Toonami reviewed Tomb Raider.
[video=youtube;YilhrfVhtPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YilhrfVhtPE[/video]


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 21, 2013)

While I'm not that into anime/didn't really watch toonami back in the day. I was pumped to see it an glad to see Cowboy Bebop and fullmetal alchmeist. Cowboy Bebop has amazing music, the saxophone players are superb and the english dubs are perfect. I actually like it more in english.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

So when is Toonami getting off their lazy asses and air Shin Mazinger?


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 21, 2013)

I want more steve blum anime on toonami. Throw on some GTO


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I want more steve blum anime on toonami. Throw on some GTO


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

...

WHAT SHOW IS THAT?!?!!?


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like some ecchi OVA.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 21, 2013)

Ah, Toonami. That brings back some fond memories.
Not much into anime anymore, but it's nice to know it's not dead. (Toonami, I mean.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Casshern Sins


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Cannot unsee. I bought this show on DVD. ._. Considering one of the characters has a crisis of having sexual desire for Casshern, and considering one of the episodes focused on that character, this could actually have philisophical meaning and intended to look that way.

In other news....
TOM 5.0 and IGPX premiere tomorrow.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...t-online-to-air-on-toonami-starting-in-august
Sword Art Online to air in August. Apparently the Toonami crew wanted to open up their relationship with Aniplex.

Also, the Excalibur episode of Soul Eater just aired and I love him as a character.
FOOL!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

Evangelion 2.22 airs tonight on Toonami!
Toonami even made its own promo for it.
[video=youtube;DIDurvdZomU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIDurvdZomU[/video]
There's also supposed to be some secret surprise premiere after it. Wonder what it could be...

Toonami aired Evangelion 1.11 a while back. Their trailer for that was awesome too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPQBkDQMrr8


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2013)

*BIG NEWS
*
In January, Toonami is expanding by one half hour and airing Space Dandy English dubbed BEFORE it airs in Japan.
During December, Toonami will air four movies. Toonami will air:
December 7th: *Akira*
December 14th: *Summer Wars*
December 21st: *Fullmetal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shamballa*
December 28th: *Trigun: Badlands Rumble
*
Really excited for Akira. Never seen it before. Heard it was a classic.
I'll try and finish the original FMA in time for the movie.


Source: Toonami's official Tumblr- http://toonami.tumblr.com/post/67109852611/toonami-december-movies-announcement-hey


----------

